# Breisch Hot Air Engine Patterns Found



## littlelocos (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello,
Joy and I just returned from Toledo, OH having purchased a number of items from the estate of Paul Jacobs. (See Nov/Dec 2013 HSM ad, page 55) While the larger and better-known project engines were already sold, we were able to purchase the designs for 8 different engines, plus a mystery set of patterns. As it turns out the patterns appear to be a Breisch Hot Air Engine patterned after Robinson's Patent. We are guessing that Paul may have purchased these at the August 2005 Iron Fever Expo auction where the Breisch/Peters collection of engine projects was broken up.

I am unaware of any Breisch hot air engines and would like to know if anyone here has heard of or seen one of these completed? The patterns do not appear to have been used much, if at all. The painted surfaces all look good with no scuffs, or signs of use. The engine is larger than all but the Breisch Olds engines with the following dimensions:

Power Cyl Bore ~1-1/4"
Displacer Cyl Bore ~2.25"
Overall Height ~15"
Base 6" x 7-1/2"
Stove 6" tall x 5" dia

It appears to be coal fired with a cast grate between the top and bottom sections.

I'm guessing that the plans for this engine are lost, but would like to know if anyone has seen them. I am considering designing an engine around the patterns if the plans have been lost.

Please let me know if you've heard of this one. Any info will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Todd.

Todd & Joy Snouffer
Littlelocos Model Engineering
www.LITLELOCOS.com


----------



## Swifty (Dec 10, 2013)

I've noticed on your patterns, and on other commercial patterns that I've seen, the different colour paint on some surfaces. What does this mean?

Paul.


----------



## littlelocos (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello Paul,
On this set, it looks like the red indicates surfaces to be machined.
Todd.




Swifty said:


> I've noticed on your patterns, and on other commercial patterns that I've seen, the different colour paint on some surfaces. What does this mean?
> 
> Paul.


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 10, 2013)

I would have thought that if they were Breisch patterns thay woul dhave the usual "B" on them somewhere, apart from that I can't help much. You could also ask in the model section over on Smokstak forum.

Though I would be interested to know what other sets of patterns you picked up.

J


----------



## Swifty (Dec 10, 2013)

littlelocos said:


> Hello Paul,
> On this set, it looks like the red indicates surfaces to be machined.
> Todd.



Thanks for that, now that you mention it, it appears obvious.

Paul.


----------



## littlelocos (Dec 10, 2013)

I thought the same thing about the "B". These have Breisch written on them and on several labelmaker strips attached to the patterns so that it shows up on the castings.  I sent an e-mail to Myers Engines earlier today and will check with the folks on Smokstak too.  Thanks.


Other engine projects that were included are:

Lochmann Fountain Engine (hot air engine running a fountain or fish tank from 1880, see pics below)
Carrette (toy hot air engine from 1903)
Krauss & Mohr (toy hot air engine from 1905)
1/2-size Essex Single (hot air engine)
1/2-size Essex Twin (hot air engine, unfinished)
Scrap Box (miniature steam engine from bar stock)
Green Mill Engine (similar to Scrap Box)
3-cyl marine steam engine (from bar stock, geared rotary valves)
Westinghouse (steam traction engine ~1905, unfinished)
Miniature Band Saw (casting kit)
This is a big step for us and something that we have wanted to do for a long time. The only engine where we received any remaining kits (so far) is the fountain engine.

Todd.




Jasonb said:


> I would have thought that if they were Breisch patterns thay woul dhave the usual "B" on them somewhere, apart from that I can't help much. You could also ask in the model section over on Smokstak forum.
> 
> Though I would be interested to know what other sets of patterns you picked up.
> 
> J


----------



## idahoan (Dec 10, 2013)

I somehow missed Paul Jacobs passing; I talked to him on the phone a few times and also have a few set of his castings.

He was a real asset to the hobby.

Dave


----------



## littlelocos (Dec 10, 2013)

FYI.
http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/toledoblade/obituary.aspx?pid=168255607
A huge loss to the hobby.  Paul was pleased to know that his projects would be carried on by the few folks that they were transferred to.  The larger projects went to the west coast.  Joy and I feel very fortunate to have been involved.
Todd.




idahoan said:


> I somehow missed Paul Jacobs passing; I talked to him on the phone a few times and also have a few set of his castings.
> 
> He was a real asset to the hobby.
> 
> Dave


----------



## idahoan (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks Todd

Dave


----------



## littlelocos (May 14, 2014)

Mystery solved:  We received another package from the Jacobs family earlier this week.  Paul Jacobs had started on a new prototype for the Breisch-designed, Robinson-style engine and stopped after partially machining the prototype castings.

Included in the package is a drawing by Paul Breisch dated 1965 confirming that the mystery engine is indeed by Mr. Breisch.  My understanding in contacting several folks is that these  patterns came from Paul Breisch, through Clarence Myers and Paul Jacobs before coming here.

We plan to complete the prototype and eventually make kits available for others to enjoy, thus finishing the project 50 years after it was originally started.
Thanks,
Todd.

Todd & Joy Snouffer
Littlelocos Model Engineering
www.LITLELOCOS.com


----------



## charlesfitton (May 14, 2014)

"Scrap Box (miniature steam engine from bar stock)

3-cyl marine steam engine (from bar stock, geared rotary valves)"

Please tell us more about these bar-stock engines


f


----------



## littlelocos (May 19, 2014)

The Scrap Box was featured in Live Steam and subsequently published in Steam and Stirling Engines You Can Build, Book 2.  We are considering re-drafting the engine based on Paul's original sketches and working up a set of castings which could be offered for those not wanting to work with built-up construction.  See pics of the original prototype.

The 3 cylinder marine steam engine is patterned after a Mueller engine and appears to be a high speed engine with gear-driven rotary valves.  This one was left at the concept stage and will require some research along with completing the design.

Thanks,
Todd.

Todd & Joy Snouffer
Littlelocos Model Engineering
www.LITTLELOCOS.com
www.facebook.com/littlelocos








charlesfitton said:


> "Scrap Box (miniature steam engine from bar stock)
> 
> 3-cyl marine steam engine (from bar stock, geared rotary valves)"
> 
> ...


----------

